# widget devises



## JPTK (20 Novembre 2007)

Avant j'utilisais une application que je trouvais parfaite, mais elle n'existe plus, c'était euroconverter je crois, il y avait toutes les principales devises, c'était sobre et simple.

Aujourd'hui impossible de trouver une application freeware équivalente, un widget serait l'idéeal, vous utilisez quoi vous ? Le widget CONVERTISSEUR est parfait sauf qu'il manque une devise essentielle à mes yeux, le franc :rateau: 

Une idée ? Merci.


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour

La fonction de conversion de la Calculette ne te convient pas ? (menu "Convertir" > "Devise...") Il y a les francs suisses. Pour les francs français, ça fait un petit moment que c'est fini.. 


Non, plus sérieusement, je n'ai pas encore la solution.


----------



## JPTK (20 Novembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> La fonction de conversion de la Calculette ne te convient pas ? (menu "Convertir" > "Devise...")
> 
> ...



Connaissait pas... mais idem le widget convertisseur, y a pas le franc, c'est pas que je m'en sers tous les jours mais quand même, pour faire mes devis j'aime bien.
Aujourd'hui du coup j'ai 2 widget pour faire ça, un peu too much à mon goût.

Oui je sais il y a certains problèmes dans le monde qui sont plus graves, mais guère plus


----------



## Chakato (12 Juin 2008)

Moi aussi je cherchais, et j'ai trouvé un truc qui à l'air bien:

http://www.generation-nt.com/currencyconverter-telechargement-70383.html

A +


----------



## wath68 (12 Juin 2008)

J'allais le dire.
Currency Converter est vraiment très bien.
Adopté depuis un bout de temps, parce-que j'avoue, j'ai encore du mal des fois avec l'euro :rose:


----------



## oohTONY (12 Juin 2008)

+ wath, je venais le poster car je l'utilise et c'est bien le meilleur. Mais tu as été plus rapide ^^


----------

